# CG Hexlogic Pads - Which colours?



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Sorry, another thread on this, but looking to try these pads but not certain which colours to go for. I have read a number of threads on here which is good advice, summarised below, but more thoughts welcome.

To be used on a Kestral DAS6 DA machine, with Menzerna polishes, mainly on German style paint eg Audi, BMW, SEAT, Skoda, VW and a few occasional other marques.

I also use products such as Dodo Need for Speed, Lime Prime, Red Moose Glaze, CG EZ Creme, Black Hole. However, would I be best to keep the 3M Blue pads I have for finishing with most of the glazes or changing as well?

Summary of research so far
Yellow
Orange - for 3.02IP and 203S
Green - for AIOs, 203S, 3.02 and Lime Prime
White - Pre wax cleaners and 106FA
Black - 85RD, Black Hole
Red - only for wax and sealant so I dont think I really need as I dont use a machine to apply these
Blue - EZ Creme, 85 RD

My current pads include 3M Green, Yellow & Blue, Elite Coolfoam Waffle Polishing/Light Cut and a Megs v1 Burgundy Compounding.

I've read that the Hexlogic Green has more bite to it than a 3M Yellow.

Looking at the 5.5" pads as assume they are closest size to what I am using and perhaps some of the spot pads too. 

Appreciate any advice :buffer:

Cheers

Ryan


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

Orange ==> 3.02 + 203
White ==> 203 + 106
Blue ==> 106 + 85RD + Pre Wax Cleaners + AIO

You really don't need more pads.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks. Says yellow green and black here for hard paint? http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=164559


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

ryand said:


> Thanks. Says yellow green and black here for hard paint? http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=164559


I normally reference this thread :thumb:


----------



## Lovescars (Dec 17, 2010)

i bought yellow and green pads i thought yellow pad good for hard paints with power gloss?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Black Widow said:


> Orange ==> 3.02 + 203
> White ==> 203 + 106
> Blue ==> 106 + 85RD + Pre Wax Cleaners + AIO
> 
> You really don't need more pads.


+1.

Not much difference between black, red and blue. They all have no cut and all used for the same thing. Pick a colour!

White pad you'll use the most out of any pad. As well as polish, I use it for the cleaners, AIO's ect.

You'll use an orange pad far more often than a yellow pad, and the differences are pretty minimal.


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

+1 !!!

There is much overlap in the pads. Generally spoken you can skip every second pad.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Like said above, orange, white/green and blue is all you need. Add a wool pad to that and you are all set.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Ive an orange pad but didnt really want heavy cutting just you general, so if use a finer polish will i get away with it or do i need to buy a different pad?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

You can use it, but I'd get a lighter pad (white) for light polish.


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

White is a light Polishing pad and Blue is a light polishing pad

Hope that helps


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

david g said:


> White is a light Polishing pad and Blue is a light polishing pad
> 
> Hope that helps


The website says

White - light polishing
Blue - light cleaning

But are they effectively the same? Would I be better going from White to Black and skipping Blue?


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

black and white


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

so which for removing years worth of washing defects nothing major


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

LOL. this does get very confusing with so many colours!!


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

so for hard paint with menz and a range of cleaners and glazes I would be ok with

orange
green
white
black

?


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

ryand said:


> so for hard paint with menz and a range of cleaners and glazes I would be ok with
> 
> orange
> green
> ...


Yes, but add a wool cutting pad to that list as well.


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

I went on the advice of Gordon and bought Green, White, and Black :thumb:


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

bummer sounds like i have a pad i wont use - anyone wana swap an orange for a white one?


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Almost ready to order:
Orange
Green
White
Black

But still confused.com!

Black Widow says:
Orange 
White
Blue

is enough, but davidg says white and blue are both light polishing?!!


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

There is definately difference in cutting between white and blue.
White is a polishing pad (closed cell structure)
Blue is a light polishing / finishing pad (open cell structure which easily moulds around the contours).


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks, may just have to buy one of most of the range and decide for myself I think?!


----------

